# anyone have experience of a haematoma next to the sac?



## lolley

I went for a scan yesterday heartbeat seen 
but there was an area right nest to the sac which they were unsure if it was a twin or a heamatoma.

Today i am bleeding bright red with pain, I called epau and spoke to the same lady as yesterday. She said it looks like the area that was unknown yesterday is a haematoma and as expected is coming away. i have to put my feet up and rest and try not to panic ( yeah right!!!!) if i get any tissue or clots coming away i have to go in. she said it could last a couple of hours or a couple of days on and off.

Does anyone have any experience of this, any replys would be great as i feel like im mc again.


----------



## southerngal2

I had a hematoma, but did not have any bleeding with it.
They found it on my 6 week ultrasound, had another 2 weeks later and it was gone.


----------



## babybel

I had one and it bled away at about 12 weeks, bubba was fine. Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## lolley

babybel- did you have any pain? and how long did the bleeding last?

thank you :flower:


----------



## Aspen10

I did have a hematoma next to the sac and it was there until 15 week scan. I had big bright red bleeding at 9 weeks and 11 weeks. Both times I passed a huge clot, probably size of my palm. Once clot passed then bleeding calmed down and was a lot less. After 2nd bleed i had brown spotting for about 3 weeks. Hope this helps.


----------



## pink.crazy

I had haematomas. Bled heavily at 5 weeks with clots, this lasted a week and I was told I had m/c. Scanned at 7 weeks after HCG levels kept rising and baby was there and doing great!! Started gushing blood at 11 weeks, again at 15 weeks, was eventually signed off work and put on light duties at 17 weeks. LO arrived at 28 weeks due to PPROM at 28 weeks, he's doing great :) 
I also had haematomas with my first.. he was born at 42+1 and had NO bleeding :)
The bleeding is scary and I thought I'd lost Leo so many times.. the main thing is to remain positive and trust the professionals xx Good luck hun


----------



## Lover

I had spotting at 6 weeks so went for an internal scan at 7+2 which showed a small haematoma next to babies sac. The baby was fine, heart was beating away so the doctor wasn't concerned. I spotted daily until 12 weeks and haven't had any more since then so I guess the haematoma is gone now :shrug: 

I have my dating scan tomorrow so we'll see if everything is still ok.


----------



## havana

I had a hematoma from 8 weeks and after bedrest it bleed on and off for 4 weeks and on my 12 week scan it was completely gone.


----------



## CharlieP

I had this with my first and I bled most weeks until I was 22 weeks - I had a very big bleed at 17 weeks and went for a scan only to see my little boy kicking away...I was very worried though!

I bled on friday (I'm 10 weeks) and went to the hospital but they said they wouldn't scan me as it was 5pm on a friday (bloody NHS) so I paid for a private scan with Babybond on Saturday and they found a subchronionic haematoma and fibroids.

I think I'm just one of those people with a rubbish body! I said to my husband that we're definitely stopping at 2 - I can't be doing with being pregnant again - its too stressful!!


----------



## amy_1234

Hi I am 6+3 weeks pregnant and I have been spotting on and off for a week now, well I had a scan this morning and saw my little 6mm baby and it's heartbeat. I have been told that I have a small hematoma which is under the sac I have been told that this won't effect the pregnancy and thAt they only worry if it is above the baby, hopefully it should be gone by the time my 12 week scan arrives xxx


----------



## Aquarius24

i think i have this too. Went for a scan at 6+4 and you could see it next to the gest sac. Plus they could only see a yolk sac in the gest sac. I queried it but they said they couldnt say what it was, its just a grey area! So I am presuming this is what it is. I have been spotting in the night and in tears this morn that I am loosing my LO. Do I need to go in or see if it gets worse? I havent had a great deal of pain with it x


----------

